# Purina TONUS



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi!
I have a question...
Does anybody know Purina TONUS(lamb & rice)???
I tried DogFoodAnalysis but i couldn't find the ingredients.

Have u used that food? Did u have good results?
It's a cheaper than pro plan(+the homemade food) that i'm currently feeding my dog but better than pedigree,friskies,dog chow...

Any thoughts???


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you have the ingredients list? I can't find it online.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

No i don't have it.
First ingredient isn;t meat.Its corn(4%) and next is meat by-products(14%)...
It's not the best,but i wondered if anyone had any experience...


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you mean Purina ONE? www.purinaone.com 

In that case, yes, I've had experience feeding that brand. Been using it on/off for about 5-6yrs now, and had good luck getting weight on a GSD who was a very hard keeper. Think I fed her 6+ cups of Canidae, and went down to 3.5-4 cups of Purina ONE. It was always a food that was utilized well, left very little cleanup. I had particularly good luck using it for the mutt with immune system problems


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

No no! I mean this one
http://www.nestle.gr/petcaree7d3.html?p_id=10&p=6
First ingredient is cerial.

I 'll try find purina one too cause is cheaper and i think pretty good!!!I feed homemade food too,so it is a bit hard for my pocket to give 20euros /3kg pro plan...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Could this be the equivalent of Purina One in Greece? Since the ad is not in English it's hard to tell what it is. Or it may be a brand of Purina sold only overseas. Good luck and sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

No,it's a lower quality food than ONE and cheaper (8euros /3kilos).

I wish i could find purina ONE!!! I'll call tomorow Nestle.

I think that TONUS was first lounched in Italy and then came to Greece.


----------

